# [SOLVED] Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything



## Cir0w (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, I want to get my NAT in mw2 from strict to open on my PC. This is because I sometimes have hard to join/find a game.

I've read some guides and I think that I've tested almost everything. I've opened ports in my router (thomson speedtouch). These are the ports that I opened:

UDP: 1500, 3005, 3101, 28960
UDP/TCP: 27000-27050

I've checked with cmd and ipconfig that it's the right device I'm applying it on.
I've also checked my Kasperksy Internet Security 2011 firewall and applied these settings to the file IW4MP.exe:

Do not scan opened files
Do not monitor application activity
Do not inherit restrictions of the parent process (application)
Do not monitor child application activity
Do not scan network traffic

The file are also under the "trusted applications".

*What else can I do to get this solved?*


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

Try some of the stuff in the below Sticky.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html

The methods for finding out NAT and stuff is the console bit, but the methods to make the NAT open should be the same for a PC


----------



## Cir0w (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Thank you, this is a nice forum 

I've done everything in the sticky. The only thing that differed were the ports:

TCP: 80, 443, 5223
UDP: 5223, 3478, 3479, 3658

instead of the ports that I stated in my first post.

Hope somebody know how to solve this!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Did the DMZ option not work?

Thats surprising.

You could try the Networking part of TSF...


----------



## Cir0w (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Oh I thought DMZ belonged to the consoles. How does that work on PC? I didn't really understand the description in the guide.

Should I also try the port numbers you suggested? Because I found the others here.

Thanks!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Hey mate,

Try forwarding those new ports and see if that solves the issue.

If not, we'll look at a DMZ (which is a bit more risky for a PC then for a Console).

I will also check if a Networking Staff Member can help out since I am not 100% sure on how a DMZ would work for a PC.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Cir0w you assigned your pc a static ip?
If you go to shields up! and test those ports, are they open/forwarded?

Does your router support a dmz port?


----------



## Cir0w (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Thanks for your help!

The solution to get NAT Open, was to assign my pc a static ip. However I thought the option in my router "Always use the same IP-address" would do the trick. But it only works if you check your ipconfig /all and assign it manually through explorer. This is without the ports that should be opened found here.

So shortly: UPnP activated and a manually assigned static IP solved it.

But I'm curious, what do UPnP actually do? I've just heard it make it easier for games etc.

*Keep up the good work in this forum! Many ppl appreciate it!*


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Mw2 NAT strict - tried almost everything*

Hey mate,

Glad to see you got it working. Can you mark the thread as "Solved" by using the "Thread Tools" menu.

UPnP is a method that people use to get their NAT set to open. I am not sure how it works, but I do know that it isn't as safe as the other means as there are some forms of Malware which can use UPnP.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

UPnP means Universal Plug n Play. It allows a device to tell the network hardware what it needs to connect correctly. In theory this should allow you to just connect and go without any extra setup. In reality... Well, we can call it Plug n Pray.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Unfortunatly rouge programs like spyware/malware/virus's also use UPnP to open ports on the router to do their bad guy thing.

Be aware of this as you have created a potencial security hole in your network.


----------

